# Temperaturas do Ártico sobem para máximos históricos



## rbsmr (18 Out 2008 às 22:51)

Texto da notícia em inglês em:

France24

Para traduzir a página use: 

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------



## Ecotretas (19 Out 2008 às 12:50)

Sejemos realistas e informemo-nos melhor, e pelo menos verifiquemos os vários dados disponíveis. Veja como por exemplo este ano o acumular de gelo tem sido o mais rápido da década, e como é superior em 30% em relação ao ano anterior 

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 13:24)

Ecotretas disse:


> Sejemos realistas e informemo-nos melhor, e pelo menos verifiquemos os vários dados disponíveis. Veja como por exemplo este ano o acumular de gelo tem sido o mais rápido da década, e como é superior em 30% em relação ao ano anterior
> 
> Ecotretas
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com



Certamente que não leu o que por aqui foi escrito:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitorizacao-criosfera-2008-a-2203-5.html#70


----------

